# Finding out today if my goats are going to a farm...



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm 22 and I still live at home. I got my first goat, Sully, for an early birthday present last July (it was my idea and I begged just a bit :wink: ). The plan was to keep Sully at the house until he was weaned and then bring him to the farm where I keep my horse. The farm is 35 minutes away and the farm owner has a goat as well. I brought Sully there and things did NOT go well with the other goat. So as I was in tears, I picked up my precious baby and carried him out of the pasture (just a little bit overprotective  ). I made a deal with my mom where I would get Sully a friend and they would stay in a different pen at the farm. I was talking to the farm owner later and she said that the goats can escape and that it would be hard to fix it. So then it was decided that the goats (I had gotten my other goat, Jakey, at this point) would stay here indefinitely. Then one night my mom and I were talking and I thought she said that they could stay permanently. Apparently that was a misunderstanding, which really upset me because I had gotten my hopes up. So the next day my mom said that it was a misunderstanding but they could still stay. So we spent the entire day cleaning the pen and building and painting a shelter. About a week ago my mom and I were at the farm and the owner said that they think they fixed the pen...but me and my mom saw that her goat was staying in there. :sigh: On the drive back, my mom said that since the situation had changed and that the goats could no longer stay. She also said that everything was a misunderstanding, even the day we spent working on the pen and shelter?! :GAAH: That's a lie. Hopes were crushed yet again. I kept saying that yeah, the situation KIND OF changed in that the pen was possibly fixed, but her goat was in there! And it's not a huge pen--definitely not big enough for 3 goats! AND i don't want my goats getting out and getting lost! My mom had some colorful language and ended up saying that they could stay, but it was up to my dad. Here's where I have a problem. I don't care for my dad. I lost all respect for him at a young age and I hate when things affecting my life are left up to him. Especially animal stuff, because when I was a pre-teen/teen he was quite mean and whenever I was misbehaving in the slightest or wasn't doing things to his standards (like dishes), he would go off and one of the things he would do is start threatening to get rid of all of my animals. He's been in another state for about a month so he doesn't even know I have Jakey. My mom is supposed to talk to him and I have a feeling it's not going to go well because even though my mom says they can stay, i think she's going to do everything in her power to send them to the farm.  I'm really freakin tired of this emotional rollercoaster i've been on and i'm nervous because I want them to stay here. I love seeing them whenever I want and taking care of them...i'm hoping and praying things work out and my Sully and Jakey get to stay... ray:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Two things for you: a :hug: and a ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers.. heading that way.... :hug: ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: 
Maybe you can find a farm that needs help in exchange for a room for you and a pen for your goats.


----------



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

Things went pretty well! My mom kept putting off the talk, and I kept asking "is jakey gonna tell dad that jakey is here?" because jakey is LOUD and I couldn't keep pacifying him! Before my dad got up I gave the goats grain, hay, fresh water, played a tiring game of "chase" (they love it--I run around the pen and they run after me and I give them lovins when they "catch" me), and gave Jakey his bottle. The only time Jakey isn't squaking is when he is eating or at night when he's sleeping. I had my doubts when earlier my dogs were barking and my dad said all irritated that he'd have to get used to the barking again, because he has not yet heard Jakey whose vocal chords would put every dog in the state of Arkansas to shame. :roll: My dad was definitely caught off guard but the end result was him saying that he doesn't see a problem with the goats staying here. I still am prepared for the day when that could possibly change, but at least today had a happy ending. Hopefully that day is not tomorrow morning when my dad hears Jakey crying for his morning bottle... :wink:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

That's good! :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :dance:


----------

